# How to change OIL on a 1996 KingQuad 300 LT-F



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

I just picked up a 1996 Suzuki 300 King Quad LT-F cheap...it has'nt run in about a year or so, but we know it runs good.I'm selling it to one of my buddies, but we want to do some mantience on it for him. I don't know where the oil filter is or gas filter and it looks like you dump the oil out in the rear of the ATV and fill it will 10w40...He's going to have to buy a manual for this ride, but i'm trying to help him out alittle...anybody know anything about these quads or maybe where i can get a owners manual to look at...just to help me out with the basics&mantience? Thanks MUDDIE49:thinking:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/downloads.php?do=file&id=190

that shows you the maintenance stuff. for the LT300F


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks Bro....:rockn:MUDDIE49


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Oil change done.... thanks for the help...MUDDIE49


----------



## oneidapj (Aug 21, 2011)

*96 300 suzuki manual*

I just picked up a suzuki 300 4x4 myself and am looking for a manual. I came across this thread. The manual you give us to look at is for 88-92. Is it good for a 96? Surely they are different? thanks


----------



## oneidapj (Aug 21, 2011)

*manual*

no replies, all good, found one. in the future if anyone needs it...... clymer manual m-483, covers 87-98. thanks


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

its hard to find clymers in digital format. most are scanned i believe.


----------



## tundrawolf (Jul 4, 2012)

Wow, is there any way of getting that file without paying 9 bucks? For a little more I can get the whole manual.


----------

